# Vaping in Swaziland



## Cobrali (21/5/17)

Going to drive to Swaziland for a meeting and will be there for 2 days. Anyone know what the local regulations on Vaping are?


----------



## Christos (21/5/17)

Cobrali said:


> Going to drive to Swaziland for a meeting and will be there for 2 days. Anyone know what the local regulations on Vaping are?


If I'm not mistaken @n0ugh7_zw lives in Swaziland or Botswana or Zim.

Edit : @n0ugh7_zw is in Zim.


----------



## Christos (21/5/17)

Cobrali said:


> Going to drive to Swaziland for a meeting and will be there for 2 days. Anyone know what the local regulations on Vaping are?


Wait @Neal is from Swaziland.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (21/5/17)

I was born and raised in Swaziland. As a general rule, whatever happens in SA will happen about 20 years later in Swaziland. So I would be seriously surprised if SD has any regulations about vaping at all. I would say avoid vaping in public places where smoking is forbidden and you should be OK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (21/5/17)

RichJB said:


> I was born and raised in Swaziland. As a general rule, whatever happens in SA will happen about 20 years later in Swaziland. So I would be seriously surprised if SD has any regulations about vaping at all. I would say avoid vaping in public places where smoking is forbidden and you should be OK.


Tha ks for the info @RichJB! I can safely take my mod with now.. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/5/17)

Have a safe trip @Cobrali

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (21/5/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Have a safe trip @Cobrali


Thanks bro! Will be back in time for payday!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/17)

Take enough juice and a backup device @Cobrali 
Have a safe trip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (21/5/17)

Silver said:


> Take enough juice and a backup device @Cobrali
> Have a safe trip


Thanks @Silver will do!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (22/5/17)

Somewhat related, I go to Lesotho monthly for work. 

When driving, they don't care in the slightest about vape gear when crossing the border but with flying they can sometimes be a little difficult at the airport (depending on who you get). So I assume that you should be OK.

As mentioned above, make sure you have sufficient juice and battery power. 

Safe travels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (22/5/17)

Cave Johnson said:


> Somewhat related, I go to Lesotho monthly for work.
> 
> When driving, they don't care in the slightest about vape gear when crossing the border but with flying they can sometimes be a little difficult at the airport (depending on who you get). So I assume that you should be OK.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I have arrived safely in Swaziland and no issues whatsoever! Will update this region and Lesotho when j am back in Jhb!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (22/5/17)

Cobrali said:


> Thanks! I have arrived safely in Swaziland and no issues whatsoever! Will update this region and Lesotho when j am back in Jhb!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Mate, have lived in Swaziland since 2001 and love the country. Hope you have a great stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (22/5/17)

Neal said:


> Mate, have lived in Swaziland since 2001 and love the country. Hope you have a great stay.


So far so good! People here are much friendlier!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (22/5/17)

Cobrali said:


> So far so good! People here are much friendlier!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Mate, not sure how long you are around but it is bushfire festival this weekend, great line up and set in a beautiful place. Actually on the farm where I stay. Can highly recommend it, and agree that people here are very friendly, love this place.


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/10/22)

@Neal - traveling to Swaziland for the first time. Any vaping rules I need to adhere to?

According to this site I found it seems there is no specific law: https://gsthr.org/countries/profile/swz/2/


----------

